# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  strupki na nogach

## gonzo

Witam, 

Mam 20 lat i jakiś rok temu pojawiły się na moich nogach strupki, ktore czasami swędzą.
Bylem już u wielu lekarzy. Jeden z nich powiedział że coś w trawie mnie ugryzło i przepisał maść ale nie pomogła. Drugi natomiast ze mam na jakis pokarm uczulenie i również dał masc.
Nadal to się jednak utrzymuje  :Frown:  
W dodatku pojawiły mi sie czerwone kropki na brzuchu  :Frown: 



Widziałem w internecie wiele zdjec i doszedlem do wniosku ze to moze byc rak skory??
Proszę o pomoc

----------


## focus9

Niekoniecznie rak skóry. Swędzenia i strupki oraz krosty na brzuchu to może być uczulenie na jakiś składnik chemii. Zobacz w czym pierzesz swoje ubrania.

----------

